# IxFP? Please help me figure this out!



## Twigs (Feb 6, 2012)

I've taken the Myers-Briggs test (as well as other similar personality tests) several times, and I always end up as either an INFP or an ISFP. How do I tell which of these I'm more closely identified with?

Here are some random facts about me:

-I strongly dislike being told what to do.
-I'm very much in touch with my senses (can't stand to be too hot or too cold, very sensitive to smells and tastes, etc.).
-very agreeable, to the point of being a pushover (I hate saying no to people).
-I hate conflict. If I'm involved in or witness to a disagreement, I try to find a solution that pleases everyone.
-I like to daydream and be creative, but I also try to consider the practical aspect so that the idea doesn't get too far away from reality.
-I love nature and animals, but I strongly respect both. I always remind myself that nature can be dangerous as well as being beautiful.
-I hate being around crowds; I always feel as if I'm in everyone's way.
-I love to draw and sculpt, but I don't like painting as much. I prefer to work in black and white because when I start to work in colour, I get overwhelmed by how many choices there are; I feel as if I can never accurately replicate what I see in real life or in my mind's eye.
-my art is usually strictly representative, or at least features recognisable subjects. Abstract art irritates me.
-I love learning about the meanings behind words.
-I'm either extremely lazy or completely driven; there doesn't seem to be a middle ground.
-I'm very absent-minded about things like housecleaning, keeping track of money, etc.
-I get very upset when I feel as if I'm being tricked or lied to, or even that someone is withholding information. 
-I'm messy.
-I'm terrible at keeping track of time.



Any help is appreciated!


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Try these questions out, and be sure to post the answers, I think it really helps us help you:happy:

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.

4) What makes you feel inferior?

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? 

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?

14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?

18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?

20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?


----------



## Twigs (Feb 6, 2012)

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
-I can't tell whether I am better at dealing with small details or the big picture, or whether I value idealism or realism more.

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
-Happiness. I was clinically depressed at one point (thankfully for a relatively short period) and I never want to go back there.
I want to find a career that I enjoy, doing something I'm good at, and being useful in some way. For instance, I love designing clothes, but I would be very hesitant to go into that field because I don't feel that fashion really does enough good in the world. That being said, I couldn't be a doctor (even if I had the ambition to go through that much schooling) because it would be too much pressure to have peoples' lives in my hands. I would want to do something that helped people and made me happy, but was also fairly low-key. 

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.
-I loved working in drama production at my high school and university. I also feel in my element when I'm hiking.

4) What makes you feel inferior?
-Trying to figure out math problems, trying to stay organised, trying and failing to juggle several obligations at once, having to speak in public, whenever I can't learn something quickly.

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)
-I think of all of those things: pros and cons, how I feel about the decision and the possible outcomes, and the impact that different outcomes may have on the people involved. This is a tough question, as it really depends on the decision. =/

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?
-I have a vague idea at the beginning that evolves as I go along. The outcome is usually fairly different from the original idea.

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? 
-I used to take classes at a trampoline/circus school, and one of the most fun things I have ever done is jumping on a trampoline whilst tied to bungee cords that were attached to the trampoline and the ceiling. I felt like I was flying.

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)
-I like to try it out for myself in a hands-on approach. Sometimes I read up on it a bit, but I usually don't have much patience for theory. I also like to ask someone who's good at the thing I'm trying to learn, but only if I know that person; usually I'm too shy to ask.

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?
-Not very organised at all. I am prone to being extremely scatterbrained. I tend to tackle tasks whenever the fancy takes me, which means that I procrastinate with things I don't want to do until it's almost too late. One of my least favourite feelings in the world is working on a project I dislike, while at the same time knowing that I don't have enough time to do a good job.

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
-Both. I look at the reasoning behind the idea and why it was conceived, and then I look for ways that it fits (or doesn't) into current reality. Idealism is important because nothing would change without new ideas, but realism is important because if an idea can't be grounded in reality in some way, it is a waste of time and energy.

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
-Both. I try to make sure everyone's happy, and I also try to be true to myself.

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
-I always think before I speak, and I often over-think things. Sending an important email to a teacher is a terrifying prospect for me, and I always make several revisions before sending it. I much prefer one-on-one communication because it allows me to consider the personality of the person I'm talking to and how best to respond to them.

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?
-I like to think about something before I jump into it. Actions vs. words fall into my idea of realism vs. idealism, and I think both are equally important.

14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?
-It depends on where the night out is taking place. If it is somewhere I would enjoy being, I would tape the show and go out with friends, because the show can be postponed, but in my experience, friends' differing schedules rarely allow for time together.

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
-I focus on the thing that's stressing me and over-analyse it until it no longer makes sense. I start to feel as if I'm not good at anything and I crumble very quickly.

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
-I can't stand rudeness, whether to strangers or acquaintances. Conceit, shallowness, arrogance, and general disregard for other people all boil my blood.

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?
-Stories (books, movies, etc.)

18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life?


19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? What would your friends never say about your personality?
-I think my friends think I am more happy-go-lucky than I actually am. I don't think they know how anxious I am about everyday things like using the phone, talking to a stranger at a till, or walking in a crowd.

20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?
-I'll most likely laze around at home, draw, watch things on Youtube, eat food I like. I'll take the day to relax and be by myself. If I feel too sluggish, I'll get up and go for a walk around the neighbourhood alone (I would prefer to walk somewhere secluded, but there isn't anywhere like that near my house).


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Twigs said:


> 1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
> -I can't tell whether I am better at dealing with small details or the big picture, or whether I value idealism or realism more.


From your original post you do seem to utilize a lot of Fi. The biggest problem for you seems to be Se vs. Ne.



> 2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
> -Happiness. I was clinically depressed at one point (thankfully for a relatively short period) and I never want to go back there.
> I want to find a career that I enjoy, doing something I'm good at, and being useful in some way. For instance, I love designing clothes, but I would be very hesitant to go into that field because I don't feel that fashion really does enough good in the world. That being said, I couldn't be a doctor (even if I had the ambition to go through that much schooling) because it would be too much pressure to have peoples' lives in my hands. I would want to do something that helped people and made me happy, but was also fairly low-key.


I believe there is an over abundance of Fi here.



> 3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.
> -I loved working in drama production at my high school and university. I also feel in my element when I'm hiking.


Both of these activities involves your body more so than your mind (not to say they do not involve your mind though, just your body more) and the fact that you enjoy them a lot more suggests Se over Ne for me here.



> 4) What makes you feel inferior?
> -Trying to figure out math problems, trying to stay organised, trying and failing to juggle several obligations at once, having to speak in public, whenever I can't learn something quickly.


So you don't like to leave your box, this suggests more of an Introvert than anything else for me.



> 5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)
> -I think of all of those things: pros and cons, how I feel about the decision and the possible outcomes, and the impact that different outcomes may have on the people involved. This is a tough question, as it really depends on the decision. =/


More Fi over anything else to me. The 'all possible outcomes' suggests Ne though.



> 6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?
> -I have a vague idea at the beginning that evolves as I go along. The outcome is usually fairly different from the original idea.


This could be either Ne or Se, from this question it is inconclusive for me to decide between the two. The wording of your answer suggests more Ne than Se though.



> 7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?
> -I used to take classes at a trampoline/circus school, and one of the most fun things I have ever done is jumping on a trampoline whilst tied to bungee cords that were attached to the trampoline and the ceiling. I felt like I was flying.


I get the feeling of a preference for iNtuition in this answer.



> 8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)
> -I like to try it out for myself in a hands-on approach. Sometimes I read up on it a bit, but I usually don't have much patience for theory. I also like to ask someone who's good at the thing I'm trying to learn, but only if I know that person; usually I'm too shy to ask.


So there is no disputing your lack of Ti here. I would guess more iNtuition against Sensing here as well.



> 9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?
> -Not very organised at all. I am prone to being extremely scatterbrained. I tend to tackle tasks whenever the fancy takes me, which means that I procrastinate with things I don't want to do until it's almost too late. One of my least favourite feelings in the world is working on a project I dislike, while at the same time knowing that I don't have enough time to do a good job.


Haha sounds a lot like me. I'm ANTP which means that I have Ne and that describes it fairly well, another vote for Ne here.



> 10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
> -Both. I look at the reasoning behind the idea and why it was conceived, and then I look for ways that it fits (or doesn't) into current reality. Idealism is important because nothing would change without new ideas, but realism is important because if an idea can't be grounded in reality in some way, it is a waste of time and energy.


I'm getting more of a "big-picture" here, Ne I believe.



> 11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
> -Both. I try to make sure everyone's happy, and I also try to be true to myself.


Fi for sure, possible Fe, but I'm going for Fi over Fe.



> 12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
> -I always think before I speak, and I often over-think things. Sending an important email to a teacher is a terrifying prospect for me, and I always make several revisions before sending it. I much prefer one-on-one communication because it allows me to consider the personality of the person I'm talking to and how best to respond to them.


Fi being in your function order with it also being dominant.



> 13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?
> -I like to think about something before I jump into it. Actions vs. words fall into my idea of realism vs. idealism, and I think both are equally important.


More big-picture oriented here again I think.



> 14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?
> -It depends on where the night out is taking place. If it is somewhere I would enjoy being, I would tape the show and go out with friends, because the show can be postponed, but in my experience, friends' differing schedules rarely allow for time together.


Fi, a hint of Te I think as well. Fi Xx Xx Te.



> 15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
> -I focus on the thing that's stressing me and over-analyse it until it no longer makes sense. I start to feel as if I'm not good at anything and I crumble very quickly.


That self defeating doubt of an Introverted, subjective, decision making function. This suggests Ti over Fi though.



> 16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
> -I can't stand rudeness, whether to strangers or acquaintances. Conceit, shallowness, arrogance, and general disregard for other people all boil my blood.


I'm going to say Fi here.



> 17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?
> -Stories (books, movies, etc.)


Can't descern much from this alone.



> 18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life?


Lol that was really funny, I see what you did there:tongue:



> 19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? What would your friends never say about your personality?
> -I think my friends think I am more happy-go-lucky than I actually am. I don't think they know how anxious I am about everyday things like using the phone, talking to a stranger at a till, or walking in a crowd.


An introvert using their extroverted auxillary function to connect with people that much easier.



> 20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?
> -I'll most likely laze around at home, draw, watch things on Youtube, eat food I like. I'll take the day to relax and be by myself. If I feel too sluggish, I'll get up and go for a walk around the neighbourhood alone (I would prefer to walk somewhere secluded, but there isn't anywhere like that near my house).


This could be either Sensing or iNtuition, but definitely extroverted for whichever it would be and also auxillary as this response suggests Introvert.

My final conclusion would be INFP over ISFP. I could be wrong but I will definitely stand by my belief of INFP with confidence.

You might give the following link a good read when you have some free time, there are also more articles to be found here, besides the one below.

http://personalitycafe.com/infp-articles/35443-infp-profile-personality-junkie.html


----------



## Twigs (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for the response! It's odd, because from reading different descriptions of personality types and individual traits, I feel like more of an ISFP. But I guess it's also possible that I'm smack in the middle, or that I vary between both N and S from time to time.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Twigs said:


> Thanks for the response! It's odd, because from reading different descriptions of personality types and individual traits, I feel like more of an ISFP. But I guess it's also possible that I'm smack in the middle, or that I vary between both N and S from time to time.


It's also possible that I'm just wrong:tongue:

Here is a link to ISFP as well just in case.

Here is a link to the different cognitive functions, try to see if you feel more Se or Ne.


----------



## Twigs (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks again! Time to do some digging x)


----------



## DJeter (May 24, 2011)

Your first post sounds like ISFP. A lot of things you said sounded like Se: #3 and #7. And while sometimes you sound like an Fe user, I chalk that up to Fi dominance. I'd go with ISFP.


----------



## Twigs (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for the reply =) I must admit that I do feel like more of an ISFP most of the time. Maybe I just answered the earlier questions badly x)


----------



## Twigs (Feb 6, 2012)

Well, just took a bunch of tests and came up variously as INFP, ISFP, ISFJ, and INFJ.

I wasn't going to post here again because I feel like I'm bothering you all, but I know that figuring out personalities is part of what people are here for, so here I am again. I'm also disappointed that I still haven't nailed it down ... I thought I had gotten it last time, but now it's back up in the air.

I feel like all I can do at this point is dig deeper into my own brain, so here are more ramblings with which to bore you:


-I wish I were more assertive and I often daydream about being someone who is no-nonsense and respected for my intelligence, but I would never be like this in real life because I'm too afraid that people wouldn't like me if I were that way.
-I am very in tune with my body and feel (irrationally) personally betrayed when I get sick or injured; I feel like my body is sabotaging me or letting me down.
-I drop into fantasies easily during the day, and have to force myself to snap out of them in order to not miss bus stops, get to class on time after lunch, etc.
-Something I do accidentally, but without fail, is forget which side of a book a page is on. If I am reading a book, then put it down and pick it up later, I will be sure that something I read was on the left page (for example), and it will be on the right. I have no idea why this happens.
-I am also terrible with directions. If someone asks me for directions, I direct them towards someone who would know the route better than I would.
-I hate giving people misinformation by accident. If I tell someone something and it turns out to be wrong, I feel personally responsible for any trouble it may have caused them.
-I love watching quiz shows, especially comedic ones. I feel like I've learned more from comedy quiz shows than from all my schooling thus far.
-I love comedy in general. I think comedy is much more important than people give it credit for; it can be used to posit ideas that might not be listened to otherwise, or to make a serious story or set of facts more interesting and accessible. (Part of the reason I admire comedians so much is that I would never be able to become one, due to both crippling stage fright and fear of peoples' reactions to the things I said)
-I cried at the end of Reichenbach because I felt so bad for John. (I'm sorry for putting this in; I know it will only make sense to Sherlock fans, but I felt it was probably a telling character point)
-I hate romance in most movies because I feel that the sappy or gratuitous way in which it is portrayed cheapens it. Because of this, I'm sure other people must see me as a prude, although I don't consider myself one.
-I don't necessarily believe in soul mates, just because it seems impractical (and even if they did exist, it would be nearly impossible to find the one person out of the 7 billion+ people in the world), but I do need relationships that are meaningful. A relationship with someone who didn't understand me, and who I didn't understand, would make me more unhappy than being single would.
-I don't like being around children, not because I dislike them (I don't in general), but because I'm always worried that I'll say or do something around them that will scar them somehow, or that I won't be able to keep them entertained and happy. I think childhood is an unbelievably important time of life in developmental terms, and I don't want to do anything that would ruin it for them.
-Sometimes I get caught up in worrying about what consequences my actions will have, so much so that I get paralysed and am afraid to do anything at all. I do this much less than I used to, fortunately.
-I don't smoke, drink, or do drugs for several reasons: a) I don't want to do anything which would have such damaging long-term effects on my body, b) I'm afraid I might have an addictive personality and don't want to find out, and c) I don't want to lose control over my brain that much.
-I tend to discover something, become obsessed with it, think about it almost constantly, try to talk to other people about it (usually they don't share my enthusiasm), and then slowly get tired of it until I'm bored and move on to something else. I go through phases, which can last anywhere from weeks to years before fizzling out. I might revisit it later, but it will never have the same spark and momentum.
-I like starting new projects but it takes a massive effort for me to finish anything. In the case of art projects, most of the time after they are finished, I stare at them and think of all the things I could have done differently, but don't want to touch it again because then I would have to work on it even more.
-I am very impatient. If I don't understand something the first time, my instinct is to stop wasting my time and move on to something else. I feel like if I'm not a natural at something, I probably shouldn't be doing it.
-I like to classify things and separate them into groups, but I try to keep this to a minimum because I know that most people think of it as labelling or generalising, which I don't want to be accused of. (Conversely, I am very bad at keeping things organised and keeping track of things. My room is always messy, and has been ever since I can remember. I don't remember ever having a tidy room, and every time I try to tidy it up, it takes about a week to go back to its previous state.)
-I like knowing everything I can about something before I do it. If possible, I like to see it demonstrated. 
-I don't like making mistakes and I hate looking stupid. Embarrassing situations haunt me for years.
-I am terrified of both routine and the unknown. I hate the idea of being locked into one job for my entire life or of never visiting other countries, but I equally hate the idea of being dumped into a new environment, like a new school. One of the things I hate most is having to phone someone I don't know.
-I am constantly worried that people will stop liking me.
-I follow Anxiety Cat on Tumblr and identify with an uncomfortably high number of submissions.
-I am in art school right now and while it is the happiest I have been in school so far, I can't help but feel that something's missing. I want to use my brain more and work in a group as well as working alone. I want to work with ideas that have more practical applications, but still tend towards aesthetics and an artistic way of thinking.
-I never listen to/read the news anymore because I find it too depressing. There are so many terrible things happening in the world that I have no control over, and when I read about them, I feel as if I should be doing something to help. Then I realise that I can't, and then I stew over it.
-I love learning about different accents and dialects. At one point I wished I could be like Henry Higgins from Pygmalion, who could identify a person's birthplace and parentage from their accent (although I have since realised that I don't want to be like him because he is actually quite annoying)
-I wish people thought of me as being practical and down-to-earth, but truthfully, I don't think I am. I try to be, but my mind just wanders too much.
-I am not the sort of person who could go to a pub and get off with someone. To me, that is tantamount to sleeping with a complete stranger you've just met off the street.
-I admire people who are multilingual. I love the idea of being able to learn different languages, but when it comes down to actually learning them, I get bored after looking up the basics.
-I hate deadlines. I am of the opinion that creativity and inspiration can't be rushed or turned on like a tap, and I like to work at my own pace. Having a deadline makes me feel like someone is standing over my shoulder and is going to rip the paper out of my hands when the clock chimes, whether I'm finished or not.
-I used to love reading more than almost anything else. Now, after having had to read so much for school, dissect every story, read things chosen by someone else at a pace set by someone else, and have to read textbooks about things I'm not interested in, I feel like I've lost that hobby. I rarely read at all anymore. I tell myself it's because I have less time, but I think it's really because I now have bad associations with it.
-I'm afraid that people reading this will think I'm pretentious because I've used so many semicolons. I try to use them when I think they are the punctuation marks that fit the situation best, but I always feel wary of them for that reason.
-I hated school. I hated the boring routines, being told what to do, constant deadlines, work without breaks, the feeling that students were scum and that the administration didn't care about what we thought or felt. It's slightly better now that I'm in university and have more choice about what I study, but I still feel constant pressure to pick a major, go out and get a job, etc. I feel like every day I'm at uni without knowing what my major is, I'm wasting time and money.
-Some of my greatest fears are: losing all of my friends and being completely alone; being mentally ill/not having control of my brain; and never really being in love.
-Part of the reason I'm trying to figure out my type is that I want to feel like I belong to a group, like there are other people out there like me, who think in a similar way. At the moment I don't feel like I know any very similar people, and I feel very weird and lonely.
-The things I want to know most are what I'm good at and what I could do for a career. I feel like if I knew those things, everything else (friends, love life, country of residence) would fall into place. I'm constantly frustrated by not knowing because I feel like I've failed at evaluating and knowing myself.
-I would love to have someone completely objective tell me who I am, what I'm like, and what I'm good at, but I don't think that anyone in the world is really completely objective. I wish mind readers were real. But they aren't. (and if they were, I would wish I was one so that I could tell people what they were like if they wanted to know)


Please help me figure this out. Not knowing is really bothering me =(

(I guess that's P out the window)

(I wish I could edit the first post so that I could say all this at the beginning of the thread; saying it way down here seems odd and out of place)


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

> -*I wish I were more assertive and I often daydream about being someone who is no-nonsense and respected for my intelligence, but I would never be like this in real life because I'm too afraid that people wouldn't like me if I were that way.*
> -I am very in tune with my body and feel (irrationally) personally betrayed when I get sick or injured; I feel like my body is sabotaging me or letting me down.
> -*I drop into fantasies easily during the day, and have to force myself to snap out of them in order to not miss bus stops, get to class on time after lunch, etc.*
> -Something I do accidentally, but without fail, is forget which side of a book a page is on. If I am reading a book, then put it down and pick it up later, I will be sure that something I read was on the left page (for example), and it will be on the right. I have no idea why this happens.
> ...


A lot of these things sound exactly like me and I'm a pretty typical INFP. Sorry, I know that's not much help. :tongue: You sound INFP to me anyway.


----------



## Twigs (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you, it is definitely helpful!! I'm happy with any and all feedback =)

I found a site that explains the differences between the traits in an in-depth way, which was useful. I'm still IxFx, but I think I have a better handle on the terminology now.

(I can't post links yet, but if you search for "Myers-Briggs Typology System" in google, it's the first link.)


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Twigs said:


> Thank you, it is definitely helpful!! I'm happy with any and all feedback =)
> 
> I found a site that explains the differences between the traits in an in-depth way, which was useful. I'm still IxFx, but I think I have a better handle on the terminology now.
> 
> (I can't post links yet, but if you search for "Myers-Briggs Typology System" in google, it's the first link.)


This one?
Myers-Briggs Typology System


----------



## Twigs (Feb 6, 2012)

Yep, that's the right one, thank you! =)


Now I'm leaning towards INFJ. This is confusing =/


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Twigs said:


> Yep, that's the right one, thank you! =)
> 
> 
> Now I'm leaning towards INFJ. This is confusing =/


Just take your time, no need to rush really :happy:

In all honesty though, what will happen if you don't know your type tomorrow? or next year even? 

But think of all of the information you will gain about others regardless.


----------



## Twigs (Feb 6, 2012)

It just bothers me that I couldn't figure this out ... I know it's not the end of the world, but not knowing makes me feel like an anomaly. It would be nice to know my type so that I could know for sure that there are other people out there like me =/

Anyway, I looked up a bunch more definitions and did some thinking, and I think milti girl and you, L_Lawliet, were right all along, I'm probably closest to an INFP. I think I was resisting it because I really don't want to be thought of as flaky, but I have to face the fact that I recognise more INFP behaviours in myself than those of any other type x)


----------



## Twigs (Feb 6, 2012)

Scratch that. Now I can't tell between INFP and INFJ.

I really want to just give this up and stop thinking about it, but I can't. I hate the fact that I can't type myself.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Twigs said:


> Scratch that. Now I can't tell between INFP and INFJ.
> 
> I really want to just give this up and stop thinking about it, but I can't. I hate the fact that I can't type myself.


Well, INFX is easy I think.

Your Feeling function, is it directed towards yourself or at the general area around you? Then there is your iNtuition, is it directed at finding out patterns and just going crazy and drawing you away from the external world in a way? 

Ne typically plays a big part in imagination and it often times will draw a person away from reality to just go wherever the wind takes them in a way. Then there is Ni, Ni will kind of memorize patterns unconsciously in a way, that is why a lot of INFJ's honestly believe they are psychic sometimes. Ni picks up patterns from people utilizing Fe which is then directed back through Fe. There is a good analogy people use with the two different iNtuition functions while problem solving involving a tree. Ni starts at the branches (multiple scenario's and information centers) and ends at the trunk (single, concise answer). Ne on the other hand will start at the trunk (single problem) and will end at the branches (multiple solutions).

The two different Feeling functions are also easy I believe, although I know a lot less about them. Both are in the same slot and are both used to make decisions. Now, Fi will generally go with what you personally believe, you will act according to your inner values, what you believe, etc. Fe will try to harmonize the outer world in a way, so as to better connect with the outer world. Fe seeks to connect with other individuals and will oftentimes focus primarily on the positive things of a person and neglect the negative so as to better connect (not to say that it is always like this, but generally at first it is, Fe is the type to see the good in others, in a healthy Fe user I mean). 

So the question is, do you generally go with the flow to make everyone else feel better regardless of yourself? Or do you go with what you internally believe and go by it no matter the cause and effect assured to follow.

The other question is, do you pick a specific problem and then come to multiple different outcomes (open-ended)? Or, do you see a problem and bring in all relevant data to try and fix the problem with a single, concise, efficient solution (closed-ended)?


----------



## Azbe (Mar 2, 2012)

Might be biased, but, just my 2 pennies : I think he's INFP.
But like I said, that's just because a) He seems a lot like me or the majority of INFPs, and b) I don't think he's a "J" type (look below).
_1.I wish I were more assertive
2.I am also terrible with directions
3.Sometimes I get caught up in worrying about what consequences my actions will have, so much so that I get paralysed and am afraid to do anything at all. (IMO a "J" type would be in control of the outcome of every action)
4.I am terrified of both routine and the unknown. I hate the idea of being locked into one job for my entire life or of never visiting other countries, but I equally hate the idea of being dumped into a new environment, like a new school. One of the things I hate most is having to phone someone I don't know. (Yes, he hates the unknown, but that would mean just a less developed Ne, but his Ni is even less developed - again, I might be wrong -, making Ne, by comparison, the function used more often)
5.I hate deadlines.
6.I hated the boring routines, being told what to do, constant deadlines, work without breaks, the feeling that students were scum and that the administration didn't care about what we thought or felt_
-----------------
Well, I'm not good at this, so all this might be wrong, but I'm pretty sure that you're a "P" type. Not because you're very "P", but because you show little signs of "J". Hope this helps. Oh, and, by the way...
..."I don't think that anyone in the world is really completely objective." aaaand you're right. It was proven that no human being will ever have a fully objective mind (the more you know )


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls (Feb 2, 2012)

Definitely ISFP! Basically exact same as me in all those aspects, pretty much scream ISFP, to me anyway.


----------

